# Puppy sitting at the Specialty



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He's beautiful! Is this one of the Patton babies?


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Look at that smile, too cute!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> He's beautiful! Is this one of the Patton babies?


Yes he is from the Claircrest GiGi x Patton litter. There are at least three of them that are show prospects. He is still too much puppy, so he was just there for socialization.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Yes he is from the Claircrest GiGi x Patton litter. There are at least three of them that are show prospects. He is still too much puppy, so he was just there for socialization.


I thought so-his face reminds me so much of my Patton girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, gorgeous coat.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love Patton! I am hoping to use him for my girl next time. I will have to keep an eye on these youngsters.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LJack said:


> I love Patton! I am hoping to use him for my girl next time. I will have to keep an eye on these youngsters.


This litter was beautiful. I know four of these puppies. 

This one is a handful, would make an awesome service dog, in our motel he brought me my purse a couple times, kept grabbing the TV remote control, the motel key cards, towels, shoes, menus - anything that was not four feet high.

My daughter was handling him in class last night, and will be handing him hopefully in the upcoming some upcoming puppy classes. He looked beautiful.


----------

